
How Language Influences Emotion - mkempe
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/12/the-book-of-human-emotions-language-feelings/420978/?utm_source=SFFB&amp;single_page=true
======
cLeEOGPw
I think it's pretty well established that different languages create different
personalities within individual, and that includes emotions. Ever noticed how
it's easy to express certain things in one language, but difficult in another,
even you technically know how to do it? That's the reason why.

~~~
zzalpha
"Well established" is a strong statement:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_relativity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_relativity)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_determinism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_determinism)

In short, current consensus is that there is some relation to language and
it's role in shaping thought, but the extent is not nearly as great as the
strong Sapir-Whorf hypothesis originally posited.

~~~
cLeEOGPw
Well I meant the "weak" version, which states language only influences
thoughts and stuff. Which I would still say is a personality change. Thank you
for links, though.

------
landonshoop
Interesting read. Thanks for sharing.

Has me thinking about how language in the workplace influences emotion. What
workplace emotions have you all experienced? "Looks like somebody has a case
of the Mondays..."

Would defining workplace emotions be a good thing? Does it lead to more
productivity? How could this affect engagement?

------
joub
There's recent computational research in this area for images too:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.03868](http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.03868)

